# Kierkegaard



## Scott (May 12, 2006)

WOuld it be fair to say that Kierkegaard is responsible for the idea that equates the Christian doctrines of faith with fideism that is so popular today? I think I heard Sproul say this in a lecture some years ago. Anyone have any online resources about Kierkegaard's influence on Christianity?


Thanks


----------



## turmeric (May 12, 2006)

I don't think it's ALL his fault but he sure didn't help. Barth is partly to blame as well, I think. It's all about the Encounter! Good grief, he sounds like a revivalist at times!:bigsmile:


----------



## DanW (May 12, 2006)

This is discussed at http://www.firstthings.com/ftissues/ft0501/correspondence.html


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 13, 2006)

I love Kierkegaard.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 14, 2006)

Let's not forget Schliermacher...


----------



## Scott (May 15, 2006)

> I love Kierkegaard.


Why?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 
> 
> > I love Kierkegaard.
> ...



He's an extremely gifted writer. Very creative and enjoyable to read.


----------



## Scott Shahan (May 15, 2006)

Check it out;

http://www.apuritansmind.com/Apologetics/TeleologicalSuspension.htm:


----------



## JWJ (May 16, 2006)

Kierkegaard is really the founder of today's Christian irrationalism. 

Jim


----------

